# Subclass 189 - Medicals



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,

We have lodged our visa application on 16th march,went for medicals on 23rd .
Everything went fine except for my husband Blood pressure.

I was so anxious and his BP went up 170/100.
They asked us to come baack to check again and get the other tests done.
His Blood pressure is normal today 130/80

Also,just to ensure everything is fine we did ECG and urea creatinine ,yesterday and all the results are normal.

Please let me know will this High Blood Pressure affect our visa approval? I'm worrie


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi australia.ind, 

well, we won't be able to tell you 100% how it will affect the application . The decision is up to the clinic who will either give your husband a *grade A or B*. Grade A is assigned to patients who are perfectly healthy or have *non-significant conditions*. You can read it up in detail in the Instructions for Panel Physicians. 

Since all the additional tests came up clear his high blood pressure was probably only due to being nervous, as you mentioned, and he should not be down-graded for that Even if he had chronic but stable high blood pressure that would not be too worrisome. To quote from the Instructions for Panel Physicians: 



> *Hypertension*
> *A-Grade:* Stable with no evidence of end-organ involvement.
> *B-Grade:* Unstable and/or end-organ involvement suspected.


Just for your information: B-graded results are referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), who will assess whether the findings are too serious to grant a visa. Usually, s/he will request additional tests. A referral can delay visa processing significantly, because the processing queue is very long. Once again, if medical results are referred it does not mean that a visa will be refused; however, a medical expert will have to give a second opinion. 

I hope this lessens your anxiety a bit! 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I have read that not all B are referred and sometimes A are also referred!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi superm, 

yeah, I heard about these exceptions too. Apparently most A-graded results are auto-cleared by the system (no manual intervention) and immediately appear as clear in the eVisa system. The rest have to be looked at by somebody at Global Health (GH) and are either cleared manually or referred to a MOC. I'm sure they have some filters in place in the system that flag results that were graded A by the panel physician but where certain readings were outside of the norm. Likewise, an inexperienced or overcautious physician might rate insignificant conditions (such as sleight asthma) as B-graded - these can probably be cleared without referral as well. On the other hand, they also probably refer a number of applicants for spot checks. The internal processes are not known outside of GH, though. It does not matter much, anyway. As an applicant one has no way to speed up health processing, so the only option is to wait. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

superm said:


> I have read that not all B are referred and sometimes A are also referred!


My medical status is also referred to MOC...I hv asked the hospital about the result..all of them are good...it has been almost 2 months since the medical check up date....

I wonder is it that long ??

I am waiting.....and waiting....:-(


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Mimilim, 

unfortunately, Global Health is currently quite the bottleneck. Some forum members have reported that it takes about 4 months right now for referred medicals to get processed. 

Source: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your comments.Finally we went to hospital again today and they checked the BP and everything is fine as of now..His reading today is 130/70

Its just because of long wait ,anxious and also the receptionist was very rude.

Any idea when how long it takes for the doctors to upload the health documents to the system?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi australia.ind, 

it usually takes a couple of hours or days. The eMedical system has a couple of teething problems and is not always available. Moreover procedures in clinics vary and some upload results in batch only once per week. 

Note that you will often not see any change in the eVisa system even if your medical results have been cleared. The CO has to update the status manually and if you don't have a CO assigned yet nobody will do it. So don't freak if the link to get your medicals done is still present in the eVisa system a couple of weeks from now. That does not necessarily mean that something went wrong... 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks all for your comments


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

you can check mroe at Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

espresso said:


> Hi australia.ind,
> 
> it usually takes a couple of hours or days. The eMedical system has a couple of teething problems and is not always available. Moreover procedures in clinics vary and some upload results in batch only once per week.
> 
> ...






HI Admin, Mayur here..
Well i am actually asking this question for my sister...she has applied for VISA 189.. and has submitted all her docs...and is now waiting for an outcome..but she has me(mayur) and my grandmother as her dependents in her application my grandmother is 80 yrs old...so she is her dependent..but a few days back we got an email from the BMVS as in MOC that they need another chest X Ray done for her...

I dont have any idea that will it help granting the visa or will she not meet the health requirements an become a reason to rejection of all 3 of us...all she has is Arthritis due to age..

sorry but i have a lot of questions in mind arising right now 

Que 1 Do old people her age (80 yrs or above) get these permanent visa or not ?
Que 2 Can we drop her from our application if yes , How ? And would that affect our visa or make a bad impression ?

Que 3 Can we call up our CO and ask for some advise ? Do they give an option of removing an applicant that does not meet the heath requirement before they reject our application ? 

will wait for your reply

Thanks 
Mayur


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi guys.

I am expecting invitation next round ..my wife cant do the test right after the inivitation as she is pregnant. She can do it maybe 2 months post the invitation. What should I do in this case? Can I apply for the visa and wait till we make test?. What about other documents ?can I upload them and wait the CO allocation to advice me .
thanx


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

r_alaa82 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am expecting invitation next round ..my wife cant do the test right after the inivitation as she is pregnant. She can do it maybe 2 months post the invitation. What should I do in this case? Can I apply for the visa and wait till we make test?. What about other documents ?can I upload them and wait the CO allocation to advice me .
> thanx


Hi r_alaa82,
Suggest going ahead with lodging your application, then waiting for your application to be picked up & the CO to be assigned. Once you receive the email instructing you to go for the Medical you can update the CO depending upon your personal situation if you need extension and till when.
Bottom line don't wait and apply for your visa.
Good Luck!


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

r_alaa82 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am expecting invitation next round ..my wife cant do the test right after the inivitation as she is pregnant. She can do it maybe 2 months post the invitation. What should I do in this case? Can I apply for the visa and wait till we make test?. What about other documents ?can I upload them and wait the CO allocation to advice me .
> thanx


Hi mate, You are in the same situation as me. I have already received the invitation. Since my wife is pregnant I'm planning to delay the medical test until the delivery which in on June.

As you can see on my timeline, I have already lodged my visa. So, my advise is to lodge your visa as soon as you receive the invitation. Later you can communicate with CO if you need more time to do medical test.

good luck


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Vaneshree said:


> HI Admin, Mayur here..
> Well i am actually asking this question for my sister...she has applied for VISA 189.. and has submitted all her docs...and is now waiting for an outcome..but she has me(mayur) and my grandmother as her dependents in her application my grandmother is 80 yrs old...so she is her dependent..but a few days back we got an email from the BMVS as in MOC that they need another chest X Ray done for her...
> 
> I dont have any idea that will it help granting the visa or will she not meet the health requirements an become a reason to rejection of all 3 of us...all she has is Arthritis due to age..
> ...


Hi,

I can answer the Question 2 . Yes , you can remove her if you want to . You will need to fill out FORM 1023 and upload it to your account . Your request to remove her will not have any negative impact on the application . 

I have done that so i know personally.

Regards


----------

